# Ferals for sale



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

FYI-there is an ad for 100 barn pigeons for sale, $3.00 each, on the Madison, Wisconsin Craigslist. Also someone is selling out white racing pigeons, $15.00, on same Craigslist.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

flag it, its obvious what the use of the birds will be for, or post a link and I will


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Not sure I did it right, but I tried. Not a big selection for flagging 
If you want to try, go to Wisconsin Craigslist and then Madison. Enter pigeon in appropriate box.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

http://madison.craigslist.org/grd/2848071061.html

This is the one, I believe.

I'd recommend anyone coming across *this* thread do the same...flag it.

(C'list doesn't have a moderator check for the flagging to determine appropriateness or not....as soon as an ad just receives the required number of flags, it is taken down. So all this requires is numbers to flag).

At first I sorta though this was an innocent enough subject...but you are right, Jason....this guy just leaves Ferals in his barn and allows 'em to mate and reproduce and then catches 'em and sells for profit.

B#stard.....


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Jaye said:


> http://madison.craigslist.org/grd/2848071061.html
> 
> This is the one, I believe.
> 
> ...


I wonder what the story is on the drakes. Same thing?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Flagged.....


----------

